# Double Points for Select Plus



## Shanghai (Nov 11, 2009)

My question = If I travel on an Acela from NYP to WAS and return WAS to NYP in Business Class, I would get 500 RAIL Points each way for a total of 1,000 RAIL points.

With the double points bonus promotion to qualify for Select Plus status, will the 1,000 RAIL points be doubled to 2,000 RAIL points?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 11, 2009)

No.

They would be doubled, but it would show up as 1000 RAIL points and 1000 BONUS points. Bonus points don't count towards status.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 11, 2009)

Shanghai,

You need to be clearer with your post. Were you one of the lucky ones that got a special email from AGR stating that they would count the bonus points towards Select Plus status?

If you did get such an email, then yes, those points would count towards status. However they won't show on the meter on the AGR page. It's a manual process that will be completed early next year.

If you did not get that special email, and only got the normal one telling you that they were giving out double points, then no those bonus points won't count for status.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 12, 2009)

If you did get that email and want to trade


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Shanghai,
> You need to be clearer with your post. *Were you one of the lucky ones that got a special email from AGR stating that they would count the bonus points towards Select Plus status?*
> 
> If you did get such an email, then yes, those points would count towards status. However they won't show on the meter on the AGR page. It's a manual process that will be completed early next year.
> ...


Thank you Alan. I did get that e-mail. I have 8,800 rail points now and I'm considering the advantages of going for Select Plus.

I think a trip to Washington DC might do the trick!! Thanks.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 12, 2009)

Everybody who did not get that email prepare to be jealous


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 12, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Everybody who did not get that email prepare to be jealous


I am! :angry: I could use it to reach Select! :angry:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody who did not get that email prepare to be jealous
> ...


You used too many AGR tickets this year-- sorry, you need to BUY tickets now and again to earn AGR points.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 12, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> You used too many AGR tickets this year-- sorry, you need to BUY tickets now and again to earn AGR points.


That's why I want Select - so I can earn some more so I can *use* some more! :lol:

I guess I'll just have use my credit card more!  I could not just stay in one place for long - could I? :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Nov 12, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Shanghai,
> ...


Then yes, one round trip WAS-NYP on Acela would indeed get you Select Plus status, and I for one would highly recommend trying to get in such a trip. The benefits are considerable with Plus. Including the 50% point bonus on all trips taken next year after March 1st, being able to use the Club Acela's like it's the NY public library, the 2 day upgrade coupons, and other perks. You might also wish to consider doing NYP-BOS, as that would be even cheaper, and you'd still get the 500 points for each leg. It is a little tougher to do that trip, and it takes longer, but you could easily save $50 or more going north instead of south.

Just make sure that you don't delete that email, just in case you need to prove that you got it, and hold onto those ticket stubs. AGR is generally pretty good at doing the special bump that is required, but there have been people who were missed and they needed to prove that they both got the email and/or took the trip in a few cases. Most who didn't get it after the manual review, did get it with a simple call. But like I said, a few actually had to jump through hoops a bit and prove things.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Shanghai,
> You need to be clearer with your post. Were you one of the lucky ones that got a special email from AGR stating that they would count the bonus points towards Select Plus status?
> 
> If you did get such an email, then yes, those points would count towards status. However they won't show on the meter on the AGR page. It's a manual process that will be completed early next year.
> ...


I hope they send me that "special email". I am about 3000 points away, but have a trip on the CS in december planned. If I get that email, i am going to go for select plus like a mad man.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 12, 2009)

Did all of the "special" emails go out already?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 12, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Did all of the "special" emails go out already?


Probably, but I'm still hoping myself.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Did all of the "special" emails go out already?
> ...


You and me both.


----------



## chuljin (Nov 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> being able to use the Club Acela's like it's the NY public library


Now who'd do that? :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Nov 13, 2009)

chuljin said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > being able to use the Club Acela's like it's the NY public library
> ...


Wanna know the best part of that. I don't have a NYC library card. :lol: Lived here for 20 years now and just never got one.

But I can come and go at the Club Acela, at least for a few more months.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 13, 2009)

I still have my NYPL card.


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I have booked a trip to Boston on the Acela. I'll travel up in the morning, have lunch with a friend and return in the afternoon.

I'm surprized that it is less expensive to go to Boston (3 & 1/2 hour trip) than Washington (3 hour trip). It is $80.00 less on a return trip to Boston. I still have the

e-mail from AGR so I will keep it until the points post.

I'll be sure to wave to *the_traveler *as we zip through* KIN *on the way!! I thought *the_traveler *would be a *Super* Select Plus with all of his travels!!

If I get another e-mail, I'll send it on the* ALC*!!

I also thought that *AlanB* would already be at the Plus level. Aren't you a Senior Vice President of Amtrak??

I may even try to use one of my upgrade certificates to First Class and make a visit to the Boston Acela Lounge!!

I'm going on December 9th.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 13, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> I thought *the_traveler *would be a *Super* Select Plus with all of his travels!!


Nah! I just *SPEND* my AGR points! :lol: (I just earn some with my $9 fill in gaps between my AGR reward start points - like LAX-ONA or NOL-SDL!  )


----------



## chuljin (Nov 13, 2009)

AlanB said:


> But I can come and go at the Club Acela, at least for a few more months.


And I did. :lol: For details, see my trip reports, but:CHI 10/25 and 10/28

BOS 10/30 and 10/31

WAS 11/2

PHL 11/2 and 11/3

NYP 11/5, 11/6 (twice! :lol: ), 11/7

Of these 11 visits, only three, both CHI (sleeper arriving SWC and departing LSL, respectively) and the 10/30 BOS (Gathering tour) were not 'library-card' visits. :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Nov 13, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> I'm surprized that it is less expensive to go to Boston (3 & 1/2 hour trip) than Washington (3 hour trip). It is $80.00 less on a return trip to Boston.


WAS-NYP is the popular side of the corridor, so Amtrak can charge more for that side. BOS-NYP, while up and coming, still lags behind the southern end, so the prices reflect that.



Shanghai said:


> I still have the e-mail from AGR so I will keep it until the points post.


No, keep that email until March and you see that your account accurately reflects your status of Select Plus. When the points post after your ride, the status meter will not reflect the bonus points. An AGR reps reviews all account selected for this special offer in February and makes the promotions for those who qualified using bonus points manually. If they miss your account, you may need the proof. So save that email until then.



Shanghai said:


> I also thought that *AlanB* would already be at the Plus level. Aren't you a Senior Vice President of Amtrak??


Usually by this time of the year I am indeed Select Plus, but business has been so bad this year that I simply haven't been able to afford my usual number of trips. 

And no, I don't even work for Amtrak.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 13, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > I also thought that *AlanB* would already be at the Plus level. Aren't you a Senior Vice President of Amtrak??
> ...


Not that he'd tell us if he was.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 13, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Shanghai said:
> ...


He doesn't *WORK FOR* Amtrak - the *A* in *A*mtrak probably stands for *A*lan! :lol:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 13, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


*A*lan

*M*akes

*T*rains

*R*un

*A*way

*K*illers

... Hm.


----------



## tj722 (Nov 16, 2009)

Once again, I've gotten the "lucky" email. But mine explicitly says "use double points to reach *Select* status". Could I use the double points to get to S+? As it is, I'm about to hit S without the special promo. I'd be more willing to hop on a couple more Acela trips to get S+.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 21, 2009)

tj722 said:


> Once again, I've gotten the "lucky" email. But mine explicitly says "use double points to reach *Select* status". Could I use the double points to get to S+? As it is, I'm about to hit S without the special promo. I'd be more willing to hop on a couple more Acela trips to get S+.


I think it would stop after you hit select status.


----------

